# Lab puppys for christmas



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

My mom and dad have a few labs left if anyone wants one for Christmas. they are asking 300 and they are in Saint George and AKC papered.

http://mykuhllabs.blogspot.com/ for pictures and stuff.


----------

